# Timing belt



## Yader (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello, all. I have an 88 Quantum. I need to change the timing belt and waterpump. What is a reasonable price to oay for service and parts? $650? Less? More? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

I've never paid anyone to do it, but i can tell you the parts are less then $100, maybe, with a new idler pulley and blue coolant. Autohausaz.com usually has the best prices if you want to look for yourself..

Shouldn't take more then a couple hours, if that, so that price is probably kinda high.. It can be done in less then an hour if you've done it a few times, bolts arent too rusty, and you have a tool to hold the cranks pulley..


----------

